
Motorola Droid hands on - alexandros
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2009/10/19/motorola-droid-hands-on/
======
fjabre
It really hope it does well and I love the direct marketing blitz attack on
the iPhone... It's about time Apple had some real competition and Google is
really the only company that can give them that..

I just feel bad for the established players.. They're going to have to watch
as their core markets erode even further.

------
dmpayton
A lot of the comments here seem to be about how ugly the device is. While I
agree that they could have done a better job to make it more aesthetically
pleasing, it's the hardware and software that are important. It could be a
bright pink Hello Kitty phone, and I'd still want it.

------
nimbix
Can you get a version that doesn't have 5 logos from 3 different companies on
it?

~~~
swombat
Yes, it's funny how the iPhone has no logo whatsoever on the front, and a
subtle, elegant one on the back.

If it's a great piece of design, you don't need to stick labels all over it.

~~~
sonofjanoh
It's on the back so everyone can see it.

It's a fashion statement to have an iSomething. Even here on HN you never (or
rarely) read I have booted up my Asus or Dell or whatever BUT there's always
"my Macbook" or similar.

I like the underdog companies and I appreciate their effort and technology and
I'm not buying into the iXXX hysteria. Apple was clever as it is being paid
for being advertised. People pay sh%%loads for their products and they never
ever forget to mention it in their discussions that they have one.

Geeks are a very small percentage of the market so unless the phone is not a
"fashion accessory" there won't be massive commercial success with it...but it
will be a great thing I hope.

~~~
gohnjanotis
I agree with your last point. It's too bad the Apple brand has been reduced to
that of a designer fashion by the masses, or some kind of status symbol.

It's like some people want a BMW just to impress the neighbors with a badge,
while others can appreciate the level of engineering and the minds that went
into the precision you can feel when you are driving it.

I like to make purchasing decisions based on the competency of the company in
making what they make, but unfortunately most people don't think that way so a
phone like this doesn't even get a chance.

~~~
ektimo
"while others can appreciate the level of engineering and the minds that went
into the precision you can feel when you are driving it."

I'd like to see a blind test for that. And who cares anyway if an expert can
detect a certain "feel", other than for status?

------
maxklein
I just need to look at this picture
([http://www.boygeniusreport.com/gallery/handsets/motorola-
dro...](http://www.boygeniusreport.com/gallery/handsets/motorola-
droid/?pid=3582#picture_nav)) to know that it's going to be another flop. Two
things I believe someone should tell these companies:

1\. Don't save on your casing

2\. Girls don't like slide-out keyboards.

The killer android phone will look like the razr and be pretty expensive.

~~~
davidw
The thing about Android is that eventually, there will probably never be a
phone that is as beautiful as whatever iPhone's doing, but that there can
models for everyone's tastes. Something like this for the geeks, a slick, slim
clamshell like you say, and all kinds of others.

~~~
roc
Which is/was the same philosophy behind Symbian and Windows Mobile.

Suffice to say, that flexibility comes at non-trivial cost.

~~~
fpgeek
First, Android is _already_ light-years ahead of Windows Mobile.

Second, from what I've seen of the SDKs, Google is doing quite a bit (most
notably with their manifests) to maximize the reach of the platform (e.g.
netbooks, automotive systems, set-top boxes) without unduly burdening cross-
device portability.

------
zyb09
well it kinda looks ugly...

~~~
rbanffy
What's about that golden thing in the center of the cursor pad?

~~~
8plot
I believe it's the fingerprint scanner.

~~~
rbanffy
I imagined a blood-sampler for foolproof biometric authentication.

I had a couple HP desktops in the late 80's that required blood to be shed in
order for them to let a technician open their cases. Except for that, they
were really fine computers.

